# Cruze Left me Stranded Again!!!



## Caballero777 (Jun 20, 2011)

Went out to eat after my daughters Texas Choir Regional Concert. Got in the car to go home around 9:00pm, car would not start, it would start clicking and computer showed a bunch of error messages. Tried to start it more than several times. Called Onstar and they did a check on the car and said it would not start because of an issue seen by the computer. So they offered a tow truck to come out to pick my car up to take it to a storage lot because of course the dealerships are closed on Saturday nights. Well about 1 1/2 hours later the tow truck guy came by and got in and "BAM", the Freaking car started!!!! I drove it home that night and left it outside the garage till monday morning. Got up Monday morning and "BAM" car started again. Drove it straight to the Dealership and they checked it out.

I had a bad cell in my battery. Car is 1 1/2 years old and 24,000 miles on it. Last time I buy a Chevy!!! Ever since I bought this car for my wife its been nothing but trouble.

I'll stick with Lexus.


----------



## Eco (May 13, 2011)

Sorry this happened to you. Just to let you know this happens with Lexus' and Infiniti's all of the time man. Try explaining a faulty battery to someone who paid $60K for their car. I've been there.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Technically you weren't "stranded" if the tow truck came to get your car free of charge. Your battery, which was made by a third party, was defective and was presumably replaced under warranty. I'm not understanding where the problem is.

Sorry to hear about your inconvenience, but this could have happened to a car 2-3x this price point. I'd be glad the whole situation got take care of without any hassle.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Ouch, that's a fast battery failure. Although it is Texas, where batteries last from 2-4 years due to the heat. 

Our Fit's battery died when the car was 2 years old and just out of B2B warranty. It's a well-documented issue that the Fit batteries die young. $130 for a replacement, and the nearest Honda dealer was 80 miles away. It got a Miata battery instead available locally. Does that mean we should swear off buying Hondas too?


----------



## HisandHers (Aug 18, 2012)

The battery in my 2009 Tacoma died after only 2 years.You cant blame a bad battery on the auto manufacturer.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

This thread is full of lulz, getting mad at chevy because some routine maintenance needs to be done lol

Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

Lol @ this thread. 

A battery is 5 minutes, 100 bucks, and completely expected after a few years. OPs died a bit earlier than expected...so he'd rather pay 60K for a camry...LMAO


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

The Hard disk went bad in my dell laptop. **** you Microsoft!!.....

Same mentality....


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

On my 2002 Camaro the battery needed to be replaced 6 yrs latter due to wear and then the Delco was made in Japan by Honda. Now our fine Delco battery seems to be made even cheaper in Korea. We farm out for the world to make for us to buy and we are getting cheaper made junk every day. When I look under the Cruze hood at the engine area is there a lable that says Made in the U.S.A. I see made in China on the cables or made in Germany they have theirs proudly labled but nothing for the U.S.A what a shame.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

On my 2004 GTO (built Aug 2004) my Delco battery finally died this past August. My Wife's 2000 Olds Intrigue (no longer own) needed two replacement batteries between Oct 2000 and December 2009. We will see how long the Cruze battery lasts.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

HisandHers said:


> The battery in my 2009 Tacoma died after only 2 years.You cant blame a bad battery on the auto manufacturer.


...just remember, it was *GM* who picked/used the cheapest battery from the lowest bidder, not the *customer*. If it can't "...last..." the duration of the B-to-B 3yr/36k-mile warranty, maybe they should use a better battery!


----------



## Ben Jammin (Dec 12, 2012)

Lol hating on Chevy because of a battery. Go to Autozone and get a good one! A $20k car won't be perfect. Your import won't do much better either, over payed for a worse car that hardly employs any Americans, nice bro


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Ben Jammin said:


> Lol hating on Chevy because of a battery. Go to Autozone and get a good one! A $20k car won't be perfect. Your fuckin import won't do much better either, over payed for a worse car that hardly employs any Americans, nice bro


Ok so your saying since we spent 20k on a car that they can put cheap parts on ut wrong in my book 20k is a lot of money for a car and the **** battery should last at least 3 year and someone shouldn't have to buy a battery before that.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

rmass09 said:


> The Hard disk went bad in my dell laptop. **** you Microsoft!!.....
> 
> Same mentality....


I actually had a Dell (India) customer support tech flat tell me the problems I was having on the laptop I'm typing on was Vista's fault. The real issue was one of the two hard drives hadn't been properly screwed into the chassis. 

Batteries fail. OPs battery should have been covered under warranty.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Lol op wants to trade in for a hybrid.... thats battery powered .super fail

Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## HisandHers (Aug 18, 2012)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...just remember, it was *GM* who picked/used the cheapest battery from the lowest bidder, not the *customer*. If it can't "...last..." the duration of the B-to-B 3yr/36k-mile warranty, maybe they should use a better battery!


I agree,ALL manufacturers should use quality batteries.My point was,this is not just a GM issue.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I got this guys.



Sent from my SGH-T999 using AutoGuide App


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm going to have to side with most of the responses in this thread. I wasn't going to say anything before, but the more I read the OP, the more I laugh..

To each their own, flipping over a stupid battery. But hey, enjoy paying double, maybe triple for the car and parts of your beloved 'Lexus'. You're paying for the name.. the Cruze has luxuries that can be compared to top makers. Just saying.

I'm voting troll.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

OnlyTaurus said:


> I'm going to have to side with most of the responses in this thread. I wasn't going to say anything before, but the more I read the OP, the more I laugh..
> 
> To each their own, flipping over a stupid battery. But hey, enjoy paying double, maybe triple for the car and parts of your beloved 'Lexus'. You're paying for the name.. the Cruze has luxuries that can be compared to top makers. Just saying.
> 
> I'm voting troll.


I wouldn't say troll; he's had other issues, but the reaction to a failed battery invited the responses received.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using AutoGuide App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Well the end of next year I'm putting a interstate battery un mine due to thatd what we sell at the shop half off can't complaine

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Just out of curiosity, what brand battery is OEM in a Cruze. ACDelco, or is it part of the 44%?

Battery iife is somewhat dependent on where the car lives and if it lives outside or in a heated or somewhat heated garage. Our garage is attached to the house and is fully insulated, but not heated. It never gets below freezing in there, even if it's -10F outside. I usually get 4 - 5 years out of a car battery.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

.....wut?

We've had bad OEM batteries in a Honda and a Jeep within a year or two. My Volvo's went out after 5 years and nearly 120,000 miles of faithful starting. Therefore, they must be horrible cars.

Too bad, so sad.


----------



## mba200687 (Apr 1, 2012)

Everything will eventually fail in one way or another. I would be glad if it was the battery because thats the easiest part to change on any vehicle.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Still rockin the same battery in my 2002 Suburban! Go figure!


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

NYCruze2012 said:


> Still rockin the same battery in my 2002 Suburban! Go figure!


Typically car battery's last between 3-5years depending on use & environment. I just buy a new one every 4years to be on the safe side, I drive allot in the middle of the night & would not want to be stranded waiting for a jump if my car wouldn't start. 

Any one else notice the cruze battery tray is longer than the battery? anyone try putting a larger battery in there cruze? My car sits outside even when -40F, I need as much cold cranking power as I can get.


----------



## Andytx (Dec 13, 2012)

Very rarely does a battery last me longer than 18 months in any of my cars that sit in the drive , the heat here just kills them ,on the upside the last three batteries (interstate) in the firebird have not cost me a dime ..lol .


----------



## Toyotech (Aug 17, 2012)

For the future, spend 40 bucks and pick yourself up a jump pack to skip the tow.. i keep 1 in my trunk and check the charge every week on it, same goes for a pack of tire plugs. 

Agreeing with the general consensus of this thread i can't under why you would be so angry. The attitude is very lexus/toyota though lol. If you are serious though save the cash and look into the new Avalon. It's a beautiful vehicle


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

spacedout said:


> Any one else notice the cruze battery tray is longer than the battery? anyone try putting a larger battery in there cruze? My car sits outside even when -40F, I need as much cold cranking power as I can get.


I noticed and will probably replace my OEM batteries with the biggest baddest battery that will fit. Living in a cold climate I really like extra cranking amps.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

The 2004 GTO is an Australian built car and the battery would have been installed before shipment. All Commodores built since 2006, including Pontiac G8, have the battery in the boot (trunk) which keeps it away from engine heat and also helps the car achieve almost 50% 50% weight balance. Don't know where the battery came from but you got a good one.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Our Honda with a 1.5 liter engine makes do with 350 CCA. There's no room to install a larger battery. I've researched it to death, and it's impossible unless it's relocated to the cargo area. It starts just fine, even on the rare -10*F mornings we've had. I'll also credit the 0w-20 motor oil for not being molasses at that temperature. 

I'll stick with a stock-size battery. A larger battery means more lead, and lead is heavy. Not the thing I want sitting up high over the front tire.


----------



## Ben Jammin (Dec 12, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Ok so your saying since we spent 20k on a car that they can put cheap parts on ut wrong in my book 20k is a lot of money for a car and the **** battery should last at least 3 year and someone shouldn't have to buy a battery before that.
> 
> Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


Officially trollin, $20k is a lot of money for a car yet you'll spend $60k for a name with seriously ugly exterior design? I don't know what Cruze you bought but nothing in mine is of cheap quality. I've heard of many people say they wish they got the Cruze rather than the "fancy" import. I can't think of anything better for $20k even if the thing were to keep breaking I'd buy it over an import


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Keep this civil or it will be locked.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

Toyotech said:


> For the future, spend 40 bucks and pick yourself up a jump pack to skip the tow.. i keep 1 in my trunk and check the charge every week on it, same goes for a pack of tire plugs.
> 
> Agreeing with the general consensus of this thread i can't under why you would be so angry. The attitude is very lexus/toyota though lol. If you are serious though save the cash and look into the new Avalon. It's a beautiful vehicle


He's angry because you don't expect to be stranded by a 2 year old car for any reason and I agree with him. 
I don't know what kind of batteries some of you had that lasted only this long but that is not normal.
Now, oddly enough my battery is still going strong on a 2006 Cobalt with 70,000 miles. My mother has been through 2 in a 2006 Impala with 25,000 miles. 
Personally I think the OP and my mom both got defective batteries. I hope they put a new one in for him for free under warranty.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

*Caballero777*, 
If you (or any involved in the thread) have any questions about warranty policies on batteries, please know that we'd be happy to answer any questions you may have via direct message (include your name, contact information, and the last 8 digits of your VIN in your inquiry). 

Sarah (Assisting Stacy), Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Ben Jammin (Dec 12, 2012)

Bohdan said:


> On my 2002 Camaro the battery needed to be replaced 6 yrs latter due to wear and then the Delco was made in Japan by Honda. Now our fine Delco battery seems to be made even cheaper in Korea. We farm out for the world to make for us to buy and we are getting cheaper made junk every day. When I look under the Cruze hood at the engine area is there a lable that says Made in the U.S.A. I see made in China on the cables or made in Germany they have theirs proudly labled but nothing for the U.S.A what a shame.


Can't blame a company for finding cheaper labor and parts though, it's competition. If Americans would be willing to live within their needs and not load up 50 credit cards they wouldn't need a company to be paying them millions for dirt work


----------



## Caballero777 (Jun 20, 2011)

Ben Jammin said:


> Officially trollin, $20k is a lot of money for a car yet you'll spend $60k for a name with seriously ugly exterior design? I don't know what Cruze you bought but nothing in mine is of cheap quality. I've heard of many people say they wish they got the Cruze rather than the "fancy" import. I can't think of anything better for $20k even if the thing were to keep breaking I'd buy it over an import


I know your not serious about what you have written, "Lots of people say they wish they got the Cruze rather than the "fancy" import":signlol: 

I have owned other new Chevy's before and they never had issues within the first year of purchase. What other new car has a water pump and thermostat go out twice within the first year???? Hello, smell the roses.

Don't get me wrong, the car looks great and I have had many compliments on it, that's why I bought it for my wife and of course the great mileage.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Caballero777 said:


> I know your not serious about what you have written, "Lots of people say they wish they got the Cruze rather than the "fancy" import":signlol:
> 
> I have owned other new Chevy's before and they never had issues within the first year of purchase. What other new car has a water pump and thermostat go out twice within the first year???? Hello, smell the roses.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, the car looks great and I have had many compliments on it, that's why I bought it for my wife and of course the great mileage.


I guess you wouldn't really know what other car has issues in their first year of purchase if all you've owned is Chevrolets. It's a 1st year production of a new model, so there are bound to be issues. In fact, the 2012s are so much more reliable than the 2011 models are that we seldom recommend anyone buy them used. That's the simple truth. What should matter here is that GM is taking care of all of these problems as they come up and not giving you the run-around. If I were you, I'd trade it in for a 2013 model that already has all of the 2011-specific issues resolved. Then again, so long as GM is taking care of the problems, I don't see what the issue is.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I guess you wouldn't really know what other car has issues in their first year of purchase if all you've owned is Chevrolets. It's a 1st year production of a new model, so there are bound to be issues. In fact, the 2012s are so much more reliable than the 2011 models are that we seldom recommend anyone buy them used. That's the simple truth. What should matter here is that GM is taking care of all of these problems as they come up and not giving you the run-around. If I were you, I'd trade it in for a 2013 model that already has all of the 2011-specific issues resolved. Then again, so long as GM is taking care of the problems, I don't see what the issue is.


I thought the 2013s also have been having the antifreeze smell and sticking power steering?


----------



## misterbill (Oct 29, 2012)

You guys think you have problems, I have to keep buying gas for my LT1 every couple of weeks. This has happend 3 times now.

Bill

Merry Christmas.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

*misterbill -- *so,* Florida* has _*geezervillers*_ and *Arid-zona *has _*snow-birds*_...our 'hunting' season is October-thru-April...the summer heat seems to wither their feathers so they 'fly' back north then (wink,wink).


----------

